# Section nine-Roleplay



## DB_Explorer (Sep 18, 2008)

The OOC section with info is here

This is the section nine roleplay, it takes place in the pacific nation of Alicanto, a nation that is a melting pot, Japanese,British,American and people from dozens of other nations form the people of this nation but now in the year 2033 a series of terrorist attacks have shocked the nation and now the nation counter terrorism unit - Public security section nine must find out the who's and why's behind these attacks

FYI- feel free to create side plot lines.

O and the Public security sections: 


Section 1	Rapid Response
Section 2	Special Investigation
Section 3	Alcohol Drugs and Firearms
Section 4	Haz mat
Section 5	Organized Crime
Section 6	Borders, transport and port Security
Section 7	Diplomatic Security
Section 8	Cyber Crime
Section 9	Counter-terrorism/ Special operations


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 19, 2008)

A Private jet flew over the flat farmland of Central Alicanto, its sole passenger looked out has the farmland transitioned to rolling hills for pasture and then It went straight to the city there was little in way of urban sprawl so common in the United States.  

Douglas looked away from the planes window at that point, seeing nothing but city has the got ready to land. Which was why he was surprised when he saw a helicopter, like that one from Jurassic park, on the tarmac near the plane, blades slowly gaining speed. “Agent Trent?” said a voice from the base of the stairs, Douglas looked to see a man similar age to him, though in a business suit rather then his own much more causal clothes. 

“I’m not an agent yet” The former American replied (Douglas FYI) 

“You are now” the other agent replied holding out a badge and gun “and you have an assignment so if you follow me and your luggage will be dealt with” he finished answering the question Douglas was about to ask. 

“So you’re my partner then?” remarked Douglas has the chopper flew over the capital city of knight.

“Yes, Edward Flemings” The other agent replied and then continued “the scenes on the other side of the city it will take half an hour to get their so I’d read a newspaper”

It was not ten minutes after Douglas had started reading that he flipped the paper down “I don’t understand any of this, I mean I can read it but I don’t understand any of this about national and Royalist parties”

“o that- well we have two main parties and two secondary then all the rest, much like the United states as two major parties” answered the agent “Your form the US right?” 

“yes”

“good then I can use those parties” replied the agent “Ok, the two main parties are the royalists and nationalists, the royalists are in line with the emperors political views, meaning their for small government and following the constitution, much like the republican party I guess, while the Nationalists are for bigger government much like the democrats I -”

“guess” Douglas added dourly.

“yes, now the two smaller parties are the patriot that think we should be more active in international affairs and expand the land we have, basically imperialistic, they use the British empire has an example it can be done, they like large military obviously. The Tarkian party is a very reactionary group that says they use the logic and the scientific method to figure out the best possible choice” he stopped his lecture has the aircraft banked to the left “where here, and it seems the rest of the team has arrived”

Douglas looked out to see two very bombed out buildings.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Sep 20, 2008)

In a glass building, on the top most floor there was an office, the office looked over the entire developing city, a man, in his early twenties, sat, smoking, in front of an older person in his late fifties. 

"Would you please put that out Agent Park"

Roy removed the cigarette from his mouth and puts it out in an ash tray on the table, "I am sorry sir, I am sorry I didn't know you didn't like smoking" Roy said courteously, "So you wanted to see me Sir," Roy said to the older man in front of him, "Yes Agent Park, you have just recently joined our section and you are new to the country, am I right?" he says rhetorically, "Well, first things First, You are in need of a badge and a gun are you not," Roy nodded.

The old man opens a drawer and hands Roy a badge and a gun, and gun holster, "Here you go welcome to Section 9, Now Agent Park, we understand what happened at MI5 and MI6 was a frame up, so we took you, and we noted the British Government, they caught the one who is responsible, so you can relax about them finding out about you still being alive, because they already know" Roy nods and smiles, "Why Thank You sir, and I understand, thank you for your help," Roy stands up and places the gun in the holster and the holster at his hip, underneath the Jacket he is wearing, Roy takes the badge and tucks it into his pocket.

"You will also have another agent as you Partner..." Roy interrupts the old man, "Sorry sir, but I don't think I need a Partner for now...," the Old man holds his hand in front of Roy to silence him and says, "No No, It is compulsory for you to have a partner, you will meet her at where the rest of the team is meeting later today, Okay," Roy sighed and agreed with him, "Yes Sir," the old man stood up, "Your Dismissed Agent Park," Roy nodded and got up and walked out through the doors lighting up a cigarette as he left out through the doors.

Outside there was a shiny new car, Roy had it imported from London when he moved to Alicanto, it was his silver 2009 Chevrolet Camaro from his days in the British Secret Service, he had bought it when he first became and agent, cost him quite a penny. He had got a new license, and number plate. He gets in and puts his keys in he ignition and starts the car, throws his finished cigarette on the ground and sighs, well his nightmare with the British government was over, maybe he could go there once for a holiday or something. Roy accelerates off to the meeting place.


----------



## General Calvin (Sep 20, 2008)

"Calvin Riller, of course I knew it was you the moment I saw the light show."

A small man holding a sniper rifle walked up to me. Me and my team where all sitting in a building we just took. There where two, one next to the other. My team took one, another team took the other. It was quick and clean.

"Tell me, how much C4 does it take to blow up a building full of terrorists?" The man asked, standing next to me.

"Apparently, no more then twenty pounds." I replied with an evil grin.

The man before me was named Tomas Bollix. We both went through training together, and where both the leader of our respective teams. Our teams where made up of five people. His was Zeta squad, mine Delta.

Our teams had been made up of people who knew what they where doing. The best. I had people in my team who all had special knowledge, but they could all do everything in case it was needed. It was a some of us are better then others kind of thing.

I was the leader and sniper of the team. I had a sniper rifle in a holder on my back, and a battle rifle in my hand. Semi-auto, one shot per trigger pull. Quick re-fire, good for short-mid range combat. I was also extremely well skilled with the combat knife I had at my hip.

Section 9 had found these buildings had been used as an operations center for terrorists. Now, though, it was black and empty, the only thing you could smell was burned flesh and explosive powder. Lucky for us, the buildings where away from mostly everything in the small city, or we wouldn't have been able to use explosives.

We where waiting for someone else. No one really knew who, but we waited. It was our orders. We never strayed from orders. Unless we needed to.

"I heard a chopper." Said Tomas.

I listened, then I heard it too. It was getting closer.

"I guess this is the people we're waiting for." I said.

"It's about damn time." Tom said. "I'm hungry. Hope they brought dinner."

"I just hope they brought something else to do. I'm bored." I replied.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 20, 2008)

The Section nine helicopter landed and a very pissed off Agent Trent  out ?So the terrorists didn?t blow up the building?!?

?No one of the tactical squads did? replied Flemings. 

?WHICH ONE!? 

?that one? replied the other agent, pointing to Agent Riller.

?I?m glad you take the Counter, in counter terrorism so seriously, but you know? Said Douglas said has he brought up his hand in a ?wait a moment? gesture ?I?d really like it if you didn?t BLOW UP THE GOD DAMM EVIDENCE!? he yelled ?you could of gone in like SAS or sniped them through the windows, but you blew them up and destroyed public property and the evidence!- now we have no idea what they where trying to do!?


----------



## General Calvin (Sep 20, 2008)

"Woah there man, so I may have been a little bit rash, but my orders where to terminate the terrorists. They never said nothing about preserving no building, and, personally, I thought C4 would be a better way to make sure they would all be dead." I said, holding put my hands in a calm down gesture.

"Yeah, I'm with Riller on this one." Said Tom, though he always took my side anyway. "This place was swarming with these guys with big-ass guns. I would like to see a video of how the hell any special ops team was supposed to kill them all without causing them to run and move somewhere else. Hell, they probably would have destroyed the evidence themselves. Unless you where the guy who gave us orders. Then it would be on your ass, cause no one ever said nothing to me about not blowing up no building."


----------



## Dragontrapper (Sep 30, 2008)

“Koriko regional Spaceport, this is Oceanic flight 97, requesting clearance to take off from catapult 3”

“Oceanic Flight 97, this is Koriko regional Spaceport, you are clear for launch from Catapult 3” From the tower, one could watch as the sleek spaceplane ruled across the runway. It looked similar to the Concorde’s that had been decommissioned decades earlier, but smaller, sleeker. As it pulled onto a central runway, a single long black line running down it center.

“This is flight 97, SABRE Engines primed and weighting for calibration.”

“Flight 97, weight confirmed, Mass Driver calibration underway – ETD five minutes.”

After sitting on the runway for a short time, the Tower called again. “Flight 97, calibration complete, prepare for take off.”

A few minutes later, the spacecraft began to steadily accelerate down the runway. At the end of the 4,000 meter runway was a slight incline – just enough to get the craft heading skyward.

As the flight neared the ramp, however, a sudden fireball engulfed the craft, its flight cut tragically short.




Richard laughed as he watched the report on the news. Anybody who could rationalize enough c4 to lever a building so fast needed to be taught a lesson in conservation – no doubt somebody he could get along with. As Richard reached for his remote, his phone rang.

“Hello?” He asked. The smile on his face soon vanished. “How long ago? I’ll be their in five minutes.” Richard quickly hung up the phone.


Five minutes later, Richard pulled into the parking lot of the Koriko Regional Spaceport. He quickly made his way to the entrance way of the terminal. “Richard Van, Section 9” was all it took get him past the security. He quickly made his way to the still smoldering wreck of the crash. “What have we got?”

A young dark haired woman replied. “87 dead, 12 wounded – all critical.”

“Terrorists?”

“Structural damage indicates an explosive device in the Cargo hold. Whoever did this, wanted us to know it was intentional.”
Richard let out a sigh. “So much for a quiet night.”


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 3, 2008)

Knight, Alicanto- Public security headquarters, Section nine office.

If anyone could of flown by the 32 story of the Public security headquarters, they  would of seen a man in his early 50’s on the phone, his voice blocked by the glass.

“Yes I understand, but this is Section sevens's job not section nine’s” he said into the receiver.

He paused as he was spoken to before replying “Very well” he said places the receiver down, and activates the intercom. “Tell Calvin’s team to prepare for Anti-sniper duty for an incoming south Korean dignitary, command will be with Section seven”

Else where in a small apartment a man prepared his rifle.


----------



## General Calvin (Oct 4, 2008)

"Anti-sniper duty?" I asked myself as I cleaned and readied my own rifle.

I grumbled. Sniping was my favorite job, but my hated job was anti-sniper work. I hated the fact that if I died, I would have no idea where I was killed from.

Sniper versus sniper was extremely difficult work. You needed to find the other sniper.

And hope he didn't find you first.

I walked out onto the helipad and found a section five chopper. Section five? Since when did we take orders from them?

The rest on my team was shortly present, and we climbed in.

"What does section five do again?"

"You mean other then set us up with annoying and ridiculously hard and deadly jobs?" Asked a woman across from me. Her name was Adelina. She was the teams demolition specialist.

"What's their official job." I said.

"Organized crime." Said Jake. He was the assault guy. He was the one that normally carried the big guns. Now he just had a big sniper rifle. He wasn't a top shot like me, the lead sniper, but he was good enough he didn't get left behind.

"Perfect." I muttered. "We're going after the Mafia now?" 

"I hope not."


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 8, 2008)

((My bad... its section SEVEN- diplomatic security.... wrong notes))


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 8, 2008)

((no one else can post in this meeting- its really necessary for the story to work out)) 

Like in the former Soviet republic, the Politburo is the De facto highest decision making body in the Chinese government, here major policy decisions are made. 

The nine elder men around the table all knew what they had to talk about but none of them wanted to start the debate, it was chairmen of the central military commission, who spoke first “I’m assuming you have all read the report?”

“yes, in hindsight, the one child policy was not such a bright idea” replied a man who held a position has minister of the economy “increased oil costs, are always forcing a stall on the economy, it is getting hard to ensure we stay competitive” 

“Then what Minster Mao, would you suggest we do?” asked the chairmen of the Politburo “Do as the west, and invest alternative means of fuel?  If so then what do for man power? Robots?- and ruin our economy even further ”  

“we take it” replied the Military chairmen “ If your neighbors to the east are raising prices on oil, then we take the oil for ourselves, while invading to the south for labor” 

“and what of Russia? You intend to invade them? A power the US once feared?- and what of the west?” replied the Economic Minster. 

“and what of our closest neighbors?” Continued the chairmen, adding to the list of the economic Minster “Japan has gotten rid of article nine, and Alicanto- they, are small but their battleship, it can fire hundreds of miles into our country and its amour is like that of a modern tank, you intend to invade them too?”

“They can all be dealt with, Japan and Alicanto have small militaries, even if they get backing from the United states, they have thousand of miles of ocean to cover to move any significant force, by the time they get here we will have won” Replied the Military chairmen.

“and what of Russia?” replied another man, he served in the state council “you have yet to explain that”

“it is simple, we help install a new government, one more willing to negotiate prices, one willing to back us against those who might interfere, not even the Americans would be able to stopped the combined fleet of our two nations” 

“and how do you intend to do this?” asked the chairmen skeptically.

“it will take two years to plan, this plan, it is called Rising dragon”


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Oct 9, 2008)

Roy increases his speed to 180 km/h while he puffs on a cigarette. His car races across the highway in front of him a bombed building appears in the distance, "There it is," Roy swore when he saw the building, " S***, that's one bombed out building, I may be late though already," Roy said to himself as he looked at the clock in front of him. He floored the acceleration pedal and his car hit 200 Km/h.

Roy reached the location of building in about ten minutes. In front of him he saw a Helicopter landing on the helipad on what seemed to be the remaining part of the roof, "Crap they might be leaving already," Roy came to a screeching halt which echoed through out the building, Roy got out of the car as quickly as possible and walked up to the helicopter. "The car would have alerted them that I am here I guess," Roy thought to himself while he walked up the stairs to arrive in front of the Helicopter behind the rest of his team he lights another cigarette, and second later his phone rings.

~Meanwhile~
The man Agent Park had just spoken to only about half an hour ago got a message, "Oh dear," he said as he read the message, he picks up his phone and calls Agent Park, "Hello Agent Park, You have got your wish, you have no Partner, I realised and read that he had died in a mission yesterday, i just received the notification and Autopsy Report.

~Back to Roy~
Roy picks up his phone and hears the old man talking to him, "Oh, No worries, No problem Sir, and give my condolences to his family," Roy cuts the call and places it back in his pocket. He looks at the people staring at him, "Hey, the names Roy, Roy Park," Roy says introducing himself.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 9, 2008)

Minster Mao looked at the people before him, maybe I can dissuade them from war, he thought. He looked over the table and frowned has he looked at a series of navy, army and air force generals, on the other hand. “gentlemen, we must look at all the options available before going to armed conflict”

“I agree with you Minster, but I see no other way” the chairmen of the politburo replied “the one child policy started so many years ago has lead to a shift way from working age people, to elderly, we are loosing our labor pool, and while that is going on oil prices are increasing we still demand it so very much while the west is dropping its usage due to its own advances”

“we could invest in alternative fuels” replied the economic Minster.

“such would take time and equipment, and until its is implemented we would still suffer from oil prices, it is a good option, but the economy may not last long enough” 

“we can make it last long enough, if we buy from the west, and cut back on military use of oil, which takes up a large amount of the refined oil we use” replied the Minster.

“the handing capping of our military forces is unacceptable!” replied the Military chairmen “such a sign of weakness would allow any number of entities, including Taiwan to use to their own advantage and the detriment of the state!” he paused to regain his composure “and have you not forgotten that Japan as recently acquired a carrier from the British and are now laying down their own? Such a rearming can not be ignored” 

“cutting back on consumption is the only way to ensure the economy will last” asserted the Minster, “a Military operation could.. Would have a drastic and devastating effect on the economy which relies on export of goods and foreign investment!” 

“EXACTLY! In your greed for capital you have let the state become open to attack!” 

“QUIET!” yelled the chairmen, cutting the impending  argument off  “Now chairmen Ming” he said referring to the military chairmen “you called this meeting to show that your plan would work and to authorize it?”

“yes, I have brought our proud militaries general staff to explain this aspect” explained the Military chairmen.

“good, now we may see the fact for ourselves, first of all what are the objectives of this plan?” The chairmen asked, looking toward the “both militarily and politically” 

A man in an army uniform talked, in crisp but polite tones “This plan is a variant of a plan originally designed to allow china to rapidly gain territory from our neighbors, in order to ensure our economy if the west and its allies tried to cripple our economy, the plan as been updated over the years, the first stage which is approximately one and a half years, is mainly political, with only minimal increases of military exercise, which are slowly brought up to avoid attention. The propose of this stage is to limit the options of our adversaries, by means of justifying the invasions, or simply making them spread their forces out”

“what does this curtail?”

“sparking events in surrounding countries, including Russia and north Korea, and using force to claim islands currently held in contention, including Okinotorishima, due to it positions, namely events that would seem like terrorist attacks in order to cause political turmoil, such events could then be used an excuses to send ‘peacekeeping’ forces to our closest neighbors, while using sleeper agents in Japan to frame them”

“and the military aspect?” 
“I can not say at this moment other then the advances will be rapid and the navy will begin a closing of the pacific to ensure the US will not be able to reinforce Japan and Alicanto”

“and this will take two years?” 

“yes”

“and it can be kept secret?”

“yes, there is a slim chance of being found out but it can be dealt with”

“very well, your may proceed with the operation” replied the chairmen, what none of the council knew was that the Military chairmen had began subversion


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 14, 2008)

((I’m going ahead to the end of the day))

“WHY! WHY EXPLOSIVES!” yelled Douglas looking at a damaged hard drive recovered from the ruined building. 

“well they did deal with the terrorists” replied Fleming “the only thing I can get off the drives is a date, April first 2033, which is rather useless”

A now exasperated Douglas shoved the tray away and grabbed the rooms TV remote “I’m calling it a day, this seems like a dead end anyway-”  he said as he turned up the volume of the television, bringing a news report to audible levels.

“Today the first of many dignitaries and ambassadors arrived today, for a joint meeting between the Joint Military research group, which includes Alicanto, Japan, Australia and other south Asian countries, and NATO, the two military alliances will be meeting this Friday, on April first” said the brunette news anchor, an airfield behind her. 

“Edward, get the supervisor- NOW”  yelled Douglas, even while the older agent went for the phone.

“what are you going to do?” asked Fleming while he dialed an emergency number to their supervisor. 

“find what computers, this computer talked to”  

----------

The plane landed shortly after the much larger American diplomats jet. The plane taxied into one of the many prepared secure terminals. Several section seven agents, along with a detail of marines In dress uniform approached the stairs of the jet “Ambassador Chang?” asked one of the agents to a middle aged Asian man coming out of the jet.

“yes” replied the man

“welcome to Alicanto, Sir” replied the agent. Calvin had his package, and the terrorists had their first of many targets.


----------



## General Calvin (Oct 14, 2008)

"Alright, boys and girls, let's lock and load, I don't wanna get shot down here." I said. I was down on the terminal as security for some chairman named dr. Chang, or something like that.

"If you don't want to get shot then why did you put yourself right next to the possible target?" Adelina asked.

"Because I find it much easier to find possible sniper locations when I'm down here. Why?"

"Because your probably going to get shot at if he is a target. You should see yourself. You look like some hardened fighter from the US military. I mean, come on, you have a M-15 in your hands, which is said to be the most deadly rifle currently available. On your back you have harnessed a sniper rifle that has a scope that will make you see someone clearly even if they are a mile and a half away. You are wearing full armor and a mask, boots made for fast-pace combat, and a hunting knife. You look like the devils soldier come right out of hell."

"Well, that's just great and all, but that doesn't mean anything when it comes to our job. Why don't you take a look to your left, in that big tree. See anything?"

"I see a nest of squirrels, but that's it."

I see someone." Said Jake. "Who is this guy to make someone with such big guns want to kill him?"

"Where?" I said.

"On that building with the big dome. They got three guys with high caliber sniper rifles. Good grade. Silencers. Three other guys are watching their back."

"You got a shot?"

"Aye. I got the left two. pair em up, sniper and cover. I got the two on the left."

"I need two more calls." I said, as I positioned myself between the building and the Chang figure.

"Mary, got the middle." Mary was our tactical specialist.

"Adelina, got the right two."

"Fire on my mark." I said. "Sir." I said, turning to Chang. "In five seconds I am going to throw all my weight into you. Your job is to keep your head down and call out if you get shot."

"What?" He gasped, fear coming out into his eyes.

"Three, two, one, now people!" I said quickly, in less then three seconds.

I threw myself into Chang as I heard ten shots go off, all in very quick succession.

I didn't feel a bullet tear into my back, so I figured that was good. I checked Chang, and made sure he was good too.

"One of the guys covering them got away." Adelina groaned. "Calvin, we'll stay here and keep watch on Chang. You go get the other guy, your the only one with a weapon good for close range."

"Going I said." I took off down the runway, and ran into the building. From the time the shots went off to the time I got into the building, no more then thirty seconds passed.

I ran through the crowd and found the room entrance and ran into the door.

I shouted as my shoulder collided with he door. It didn't budge.

I kicked the door.

Still nothing. This was harder then they made it look in the movies.

I fumbled at my waist and took a small ring that looked like a bracelet. I hung it on the knob, pressed a button, and took a few steps back. 

In three seconds it exploded, loudly, which made a lot of people start screaming and running in fear... loudly.

I kicked open the door with success this time, and almost ran into the guy I was looking for. I could tell this was the guy, because only security... and special ops guys, where supposed to be in here. This guy just looked... normal.

Without hesitation, and wrapped an arm around his body to hold his arms to his body, and with my other hand, grabbed my combat knife. I held it at his throat.

It didn't go that easily, however. He reached with one of his hands and grabbed at a pistol, managing to fire off two shots before I hit it out of his hand. It fell down the stairs to the basement.

I then let go and quickly moved each hand to his shoulders and pressed my thumbs into his back.

He immediately fell to the ground, unconscious.

"Target down." I said over my headpiece, which I had been using to communicate with my team. "He's alive, but lucky to be. Someone call for a pickup."

"Roger."


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 15, 2008)

Section nine headquarters- Thursday

Fleming flipped put down a phone “A counter-terror team, just took out a team of snipers, and have one prisoners” , tough their not subtle.

“you think that’s all they have planned?” Douglas asked.

“nope, every building in four blocks of the submit are going to be cleared out, and dogs and bomb squad are checking the submit building” replied the other agent.

“good.. Tell them to bring the prisoner here”

“he is already here” replied the other agent, sliding a memo pad with the room he was in. 

The Interrogation rooms for Public security where three stories beneath the building, they where painted a dark red, with a one way mirror on one wall, and in this case one African male, well assumed to be African thought Douglas as he entered the room. “I have rights” the prisoner stated.

“no, no you don’t, maybe in the United States, but not here” replied Douglas “You see here we have a definition of what a terrorist is, and you my friend fit that to an alleged T- you have no rights” Douglas sat down looking straight at the man “who do you work for?”

“I will tell you nothing, you imperialists” the prisoner stated, he before he bit down on his own tongue. The effect was immediate, the man collapsed into convulsions and died foaming at the mouth.

“MEDIC!… GOD DAM… WE NEED A MEDIC!”  It was too late, the quick acting alkaloid had killed him the minute he hit the ground.  

--------


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 15, 2008)

“So, what do you think?” A dark haired female section nine agent asked Richard as he sat at his requisitioned desk at the Public Security office in Koriko.

“Remember what I said about an explosive in the cargo hold, Liz?” Richard asked.

“Yeah,” Liz replied. “Why?”

Richard grinned “I was wrong.” 

“So it wasn’t terrorism?” Liz asked

“Oh, it was terrorism all right.” Richard replied, standing up and walking over to the nearby large plasma screen ((A/N – Think the offices from NCIS)). “And we supplied the bomb.”

“What are you talking about?”

A schematic of the Spaceplane filled the screen. “The LC-37 Spaceplane, like most other spaceplanes used for commercial travel use a SABRE engine.”

“What exactly is a SABRE engine?”

“it’s a type of Liquid Air Cycle Engine, or LACE, Design.” Richard explained. “A LACE is effectively a rocket that uses an oxidizer from the atmosphere for part of the flight, saving weight. The SABRE takes it one step further by combining features of a turbojet and ramjet. The primary feature is an Helium cooled air pre-cooler that cools the supersonic air to useable temperatures, thus meaning you can save weight using lighter alloys for the engine. At higher altitudes, the engine switches to an on board oxidizer supply. The end result is a engine that’s about fourteen times more efficient then a normal jet engine, and can operate at much higher altitudes.”

“What does that have to do with anything?” Liz asked.

“The fuel for a SABRE engine is Hydrogen.” Richard replied. “One of the fuel lines goes past the cargo hold. I checked the damage – forensic reports indicate only a very small amount of explosive was used.”

“They tried to make it look like an accident.” Liz said, putting the pieces together.

“Unfortunately for them, they planted it wrong.” Richard replied. “Now, only somebody with extensive technical knowledge could have pulled this off – you can’t get this info on wikipedia.”

“Liz, Richard.” Both turned to face the regional commissioner. “Reasignment time – Liz, your going to Knight to help with some assassination attempt. Richard – new lead on this attack thing. Seems there’s been an explosion in the Undergorund below Knight – oh, and met your new partner.” The commissioner walked off as he pointed to a young man – maybe 26, who stood their. He had short brown hair and seemed just a little to excited. 

“Michael Owens, sir.” The new guy replied. 

“First of all, don’t call me sir.” Richard replied. “Second, what’s your rank?”

“I’m a probational officer right now…”

“You new to Alicanto?”

“Arrived last week.”

“That’s all I need to know,” Richard cut him off before walking out, heading for the lobby. “Lets go Probie.”

“I- ah – wait!”

Richard walked out into the warm coastal breeze, and looked over the city. Koriko was just North of Michael, straddling either side of a narrow channel. The sloped hills allowed one to look straight across the bay to the other side. ((A/N – remember the town from Kiki’s delivery service?)). “You coming, Probie?”

“Where are we going?”

“Knight.” Richard replied.


Three hours later, Richard was looking out the window of his seat onto Knight. The City was a maze of Skyscrapers, reminiscent of Tokyo or New York. Massive towers of glass and steel, pointing skyward. Over two million people lived in this bustling island metropolis, but Richards interest lay below.

“Where are we going?” Michael asked as he followed his new boss out of the airport. 

“How mush do you know about Alicanto’s history, Micahael?” Richard asked as he led them into a small red metal box that looked like it was for city matinence.

“Not much.” Michael replied. He jumped as the ‘box’ they were in began to lower, slowly heading below ground.

“When this island was first colonized to stat this nation, they needed stone. They couldn’t ship it in, and there were no mountains, so they went below ground. The island of Alicanto is a continental fragment, meaning it had a large supply of granite and limestone. That stone, however, was located over fifty feet below ground, right below a layer of Corundum. That Corundum is key – it allowed them to mine without causing any major structural integrity damage to the ground, allowing the city above us. After they bored entry holes – several dozen in the Knight area alone – they began mining the stone. The end result of the extensive mining was a massive network of caverns and tunnels snaking their way across the island. You could literally walk from one end to the other underground. This wasn’t just at one level, either – the tunnels extended to nearly 250 feet below the surface. Knowing an opportunity when they see it, The Alicantian Government bought the rights the tunnel network and then used part of the tunnels for infrastructure – Subways, sewer, electrical, so on. That used an extremely small portion of the tunnels though. In the end, they sold of the space to several entrepreneurial groups in an agreement that became known as the ‘Subsurface Territories Act.’ This agreement outlined the rules, regulations and role of the Underground.”
“And what exactly is the ‘underground’?” Asked Michael.
“You ever seen a movie where they have an entire city below the city?” Richard asked.
“Yeah,” Michael replied. “Why?” Just then the elevator emerged into a massive cavern, at least 50 feet tall, with hundreds of people bustling about at the bottom.
“Welcome to the Underground.” Richard said with a calm grin.


----------



## General Calvin (Oct 15, 2008)

"So... what is this?"

"Some place a friend recommended to me. I really have no idea, but I gotta admit, I'm interested." I said.

"Calvin, if someone planted a bomb and we all die, I'm going to pummel you in heaven."

"Leviko, there are plenty of people who would do the same. Unlucky for them, though, I believe they are all in Hell." I said with a wink.

We where all crammed into a elevator. Going underground. To the Underground. For Sushi.

"I love Sushi." I said, licking my lips.

My team was consisted of me and four others. All of us had a specialty. I was the leader and sniper. Jake was the assault guy. He always carried the big guns. High caliber rifles and normally some explosives. Adelina was the explosive expert. Mary was the second woman, who was out tactical specialist. She could always think rationally, and always tried to keep to the book. Then there was Carlos. He was the quiet one, who we nicknamed the ninja. He was the camouflage guy. He could always find cover. He could also take out targets at close range quicker and quieter then any other one of us.

We reached the Underground, and I, and a couple others, gasped. It was a cavern that had pillars going from the floor to ceiling, like skyscrapers on the main city of Night which was about one hundred feet over us now.

"Ok... this is new." I said.

I looked down at the paper Tom from Zeta 9 gave me. He told me to go right after we got out of the elevator, and it would be about a block down on the left.

We found the place easily enough. It was tiny, but I had never had better Sushi in my life.

"What do you think they will set us up with next?" Asked Mary.

"I dunno." I replied. "But I hope we end up with Tom again. I need to give him thanks for this place. Gotta love Sushi."


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 16, 2008)

Friday- April First, 2033. Knight, Alicanto. Richmond hotel and Conference center, Pan world Economic submit.

“greetings from the Richmond hotel in downtown knight” stated a brunette reporter, a tall glass and stone building behind her, the only people to be seen where the press or officials. Security had cleared every building around, and had detailed substantial security to the long convoy of limousines coming in from the north, including two combat helicopters.  “security is tight for today’s submit” continued the reporter, then  she paused and looked around “Perhaps a little too tight..” seconds later her words where proved wrong.

Meanwhile, over a mile away the combat helicopters, circled over the convoy, stopped by a cement truck whose brakes had failed and rolled into the street from an alleyway. Police kept telling the driver to move it, but he adamantly replied that first he had to fix the brakes, that the safety of people came first (seeing as if it was just moved it could roll into someone since it had no brakes). Before he got back to work on his truck, he remarked it screwed up any assassination plots by messing up the schedule. Several security personal laughed at this- that’s when the sounds that stopped the reporter reached them milliseconds after it stopped the newscast. 

It started with the hotel imploding, not exploding, the demotion was controlled and neat, forcing all debris into the hall where the diplomats and leaders would have been. Then as if to make sure the job was done every building around the hotel exploded with the force of 5,000 pounds of TNT, the equivalent  of the Oklahoma city bombing, The blast came from ground level and leveled or damaged every building within 16 blocks.

In the Public Security offices on the other side of town expletives flew through the air. “Find who this computer has talked to-NOW” ordered the supervisor as he ran into Fleming's and Douglas’s office motioning to the damaged hard drive they got the date from, they ignored him, seeing as they were already tracking the path of the most connected to I.P. address.


----------



## General Calvin (Oct 16, 2008)

"Hello?" I answered my phone. We had just finished dinner and where walking aimlessly around the Underground. Tom's team was filling in for ours so we could get a break.

"What do you mean, worse then what we did?" I asked. "What do you mean they beat our record?"

"WHAT DO YOU MEAN THEY BLEW UP A CITY BLOCK?!" I screamed into my phone.

"They did what?!" Shrieked Adelina.

"Well we're just going to have to beat that record. If stuff ends up like it normally does with command, we will get a chance soon enough." I said with an evil grin.

-------------

I stood at the main road that looked like it just went through a tornado. I was standing with Tom.

"Any casualties?" I asked.

"Nope. Just a few injuries, but most of them are just bumps and scratches. I think the worst case was a broken arm. No one was in any of the buildings for security purposes. And the convoy ran into trouble and wasn't there yet."

"Well, that's good. We shouldn't have too much of a problem beating them. Some C4 on a fairly large base and we are easily in the lead."

"ANYWAY." Said Tom. "Command has asked us to look into this stuff. We're being set with some crazy who found a hard drive from one of those buildings we blew. Been trying to get an IP number or something. We're supposed to use that to get a location, track where it came from, and get some bugs in there for a couple days. After that, we we have free roam."

"Very nice. For once we choose the elimination. That's good. I can wait. Who is this guy?"

"He's working somewhere on the other side of town. I called ahead telling them we're coming."

"Gotcha." I pressed my com link to my team, who where in various positions, checking things out. "Delta 9, fall back to base. I'll inform you what comes next as soon as I know some more details. In the mean-time, get ready go move. I dunno where exactly we are going, but it probably isn't close."

I followed Tom to his jeep, and we made for the operations spot on the other side of town.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 16, 2008)

Fleming out down a phone “we just had a tactical team assigned to us” 

“wow, I feel special” replied Douglas, the computer was stilling tracking the address, which was quickly running out of U.N. members to route through. Then almost with a smugness at prevailing against pessimism, the computer beeped.

“uh-oh” replied Fleming as he looked at the computer “its from Somalia, don’t know who though”

“Don’t we have spy satellites, or something to see what’s going on, isn’t that’s what the AIO is for?” asked Douglas, referring to the Alicanto intelligence office, Alicanto’s version of the CIA.

“yes, but that’s not what we need, we have no assets on the ground there, we could get a SPECTRE team in there, or a AIO covert team” replied Fleming, referring to the, Special Parliamentary and Executive Training, Combat, and Recon group, which was an elite special operations group.

“that would be most, useful, at least if what we have on your SPECTRE is accurate” Both agents turned to see a red haired man in a tailored suit standing the doorway.

“and you are?”

“Jack Ryan, CIA, now lets see that IP address”


----------



## General Calvin (Oct 16, 2008)

Tom drove down the streets of Knight city, moving as fast as was humanly possible. Most of the street was cleared out, and we even saw some abandoned cars scattered in places. Apparently, we where not the only people who heard the blast.

"So who is this guy?" I asked.

"Apparently some big-shot computer guy named Fleming." He replied.

"Fleming?" I asked, raising an eyebrow. "You mean like the stuff that tends to come out of your nose?"

"Don't underestimate the man. I hear he's one heck of a computer guy."

"I never underestimate anything. It just seems like a weird name, that's all..."

"Well, don't say that to his face. You seem to have a bad habit of saying the wrong stuff at the wrong time."

"Only on some occasions. When I get our of control. You would get mad too if you had to deal with some of the idiots I get stuck with."

"We're here." He said, cutting our conversation off.

We walked into a normal red-brick office building. We walked down the halls and took a staircase underground. We went to room 635.

We stood for a second to listen to the conversation. It was a habit we learned in training together. Listen. If it sounded unusual on the other side, best to be careful. Doors where a big danger in combat. You can't see what's on the other side.

After listening and hearing nothing but chatter not clear enough to hear, but not in a tone that would hint danger, Tom knocked loudly on the door three times.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 23, 2008)

((Calvin, its spelled Knight.))


----------



## General Calvin (Oct 23, 2008)

((Fixed. I thought DB meant the way I said it, I didn't even notice the spelling. Can we continue?))


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 24, 2008)

((yes, yes let us continue...))

Douglas nodded to the CIA agent to open the door, and then instantly regretted it, he was about to complain about who was assigned for his tactical team, but his phone rang- again.

Douglas put the phone down after a brief conversation “well glad, you came, you seem good with explosives, and we’ve just been assigned, along with everyone free agent to investigate the bombing, AIO and the CIA will work the foreign angle” 

Two stories up a plane that looked like the cross between a V-22 and a business jet landed on the pad.


----------



## General Calvin (Oct 24, 2008)

"Hey." I said, pointing at the guy who just hung up his phone. He obviously didn't like my way of work. "I wasn't assigned to investigation, I was told to take care of the problem. And that building blowing up like that was the best way to take it down. I would have liked to have seen you do a better job without blowing it up." I said.

After a pause, which lasted until the rumbling from overhead ceased from a jet that was landing, I said "So, do we know who did this thing. I need to take them out before they hurt anyone, as it was pure luck they didn't today. I don't care if you don't like the way I work, but I make sure I don't fail. I have never failed. So you should be happy you got me because of that. What leads do we have?" I asked.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 27, 2008)

?between slim and none? Douglas replied ?the supervisor knows that you don?t do investigation, but what they did today is what you do for us, blow stuff up, you have knowledge on how to execute this type of thing- if you can help us figure out what they used, and where they used it we can back track sales and find out how bought the stuff they used recently, so point in fact you? Douglas pointed to the man ?are the lead?


----------



## General Calvin (Oct 28, 2008)

Without a word I pulled out my cell phone and dialed Adelina.

"Hey. What do we know about the explosives used to destroy all that crap?" I asked.

"Well, oddly enough, it wasn't C4, which is the easiest to buy, place, and detonate for it's size and price. It looks like some kind of chemical. Which is weird, unless they are an expert themselves. Chemical explosives are extremely hard to place effectively and transport, because they are very unstable. But the way the cookie crumbled today, it looked like the work of someone who knew what he was doing. The place fell in on the spot where our people where supposed to be.

"The only thing we know for certain is the detonator. He didn't use a trigger, like most assassination people would, you included. He used a timer, which is obvious by the fact that it went off while he was obviously not even at the place. Nowadays, the thing like that you find on our shelves is rarely used, for that reason, and is called an E44 Timenode. The one being sold on the black market is an older one, a M62 Ticker. ((These are completely made up names, btw)) Both of them have good time sets, but are fairly bulky and hard to place in a spot that will make it hard to locate it. We have our people searching for it."

"Rewind." I said "What about the chemicals. Anything to get from that? Fumes? Coloring, anything at all?"

"There is one upside to using chemicals. They are colorless, orderless liquids. Meaning, you can place them almost anywhere, and they look like water. If you know what you are doing, you will use chemicals. The reason I don't use them is because with out line of work, they would probably explode while we where running."

"Thanks." I said, and hung up.

"I hope you guys got that, because I don't want to repeat it." I said.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 28, 2008)

?While some chemical explosives are odorless, they are rare and kept under a tight lock and key? replied Douglas ?that?s why bomb sniffing dogs work, because they can smell explosives, the problem is our dogs never smelled anything? 

?We have to get on site? Fleming interrupted ?the transport is already here?

The transport it turned out was a V-105, a small business jet with rotating nacelles allowing vertical take off. Even with only six or so people the plane was full of equipment for use in investigation of the attack ?look at that? Douglas said pointing out the window ?the submit building is perfectly imploded, that took the most time to do, and likely used some type of plastic explosive like C4 or that used in professional demolition, the other buildings? he continued pointing out the craters around the hotel ?have been subject to huge explosions, something equal to say, the Oklahoma city bombing, those where far simpler, they avoided the dogs by just staying away from the building the submit was going to be held? 

?So the question Mr. Riller? Fleming started ?is how would you, keep precise demolition charges from being sniffed out by dogs, place a series of large bombs, of unknown type, under near by buildings and ensure they all go off at the same time??  He finished his question has the aircraft landed near a staging area.


----------



## General Calvin (Oct 28, 2008)

"I had called my team on the way to the site, so they should be there soon. We made a few circles in the plane before landing, and as we did so, Fleming asked me a question I found interesting. How indeed?

"Hmm... Normally I would let Adelina do that kind of work... but dog sniffers probably wouldn't be difficult. The downside to them is the same as their upside. They smell very well. Place something they don't like, and has a very potent smell. Something like... an onion? The dogs would notice it but humans probably wouldn't. All you have to do is chop it up to release the scent. I also wouldn't use C4. I think that, being a powder, would have a smell to it. I'm going to go with what Adelina said about chemical explosives. Maybe use the bathrooms?" And detonation is easy, all you have to do is have a trigger that you can set off or have them all set themselves on all at once."

I thought about this answer for a minute. Did C4 have a smell?


----------



## Sasori08 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm sasori


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 29, 2008)

Sasori08 said:


> I'm sasori



One: put spoiler on that sig, its really big two... OCC section!


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 29, 2008)

((yes Calvin I bunnyed you, but I made you the explosives expert))

AIO- Reconnaissance center, central Alicanto.

The recon center dealt with the countries spy satellites, and today they where using a CIA satellite over Somalia to get a look at where the order to blow the submit had come from, but right now their where watching as the satellite scanned the ground below, calibrating its various sensors. 

?GO back!? yelled one of the technicians ?I just saw a U.N. Conroy with  a Limo!? the CIA technician in control dutifully went back, chasing cars always helped the computer track moving targets. It seemed that their was indeed a limo, but the United nations armored vehicles where smoking wrecks. It seemed their had been a fire fight, and now they where dragging a man out of the van.. What?

AIO headquarters- Knight.

  A courier ran swiftly through the hustle and bustle of the building, keeping the manila folder close to his body. The secretary had been told he was coming and let him through and he was facing the director of the Alicanto equivalent of the CIA. ?sir, the U.N. backed leader of Somalia was just kid napped?

--------------

Blast scene

C4 indeed could be smelt, as dogs found it near the remains of key structural pieces ?told you C4?  Captain Riller? stated with just a hint of arrogance, take that you paper pushing puke. ?they must of put it in air tight boxes before placing them to keep the dogs from smelling it, then I suppose if you want to be discreet you use the buildings own phone system to connect them together?

?and the other buildings?? Douglas asked.

?fertile and gas, and a rental truck or something.. Maybe a drum survived to get an ID from? he continued not noticing Fleming picking something off the ground.

?I got something even better? he said holding up a small charred piece of paper, it looked like a business card but, it seemed it was scribbled on instead. It said

March 23 11 pm, Petersburg, south docks

Henry Bell

?Get your team in the air, by the time you get to that little costal town on the western coast we will have precise place to send you?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2008)

Chelsea wasn't oblivious to the things that had been going on around the country. She preferred not to try and think about it, not to try and concern herself with it. But something would always creep into her head. She felt like there was something pulling at her. 

The evening news had spoken of some kind of bomb blast but she tried to tune it out. She felt that _those _kind of things shouldn't concern her. She wasn't involved with the government any further than collecting a pay check for filing and answering phones. 

Yet in the back of her mind, something sparked and made her think that there was something she should do. Her life before one year ago was erased from her memory. 

Her life now was fetching coffee, filing, taking dictation and other small tasks. She didn't know what life had been before.


----------



## General Calvin (Oct 30, 2008)

Less then twenty minutes later, me and my team where in a helicopter on our way to Petersburg. Wherever that was.

I just hoped we would find something out so we could get a little action in, but for some reason I doubted it.

It was going to be a long day.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 31, 2008)

((I need Henry alive, he is an arms dealer -  not likely to fight back, being dead is bad for business))

Petersburg was a small town on the eastern coast, about a days drive from Rome. The local branch officer of Public security quickly searched for Henry Bell, and found him, former Kenyan national, three allegations of illegal weapons sales, no arrests, but they did have an address.

Almost a thousand feet above his dockside loft, the helicopter pilot, slammed down on the collective and the helicopter dived, pulling out feet above the roof. Then the ropes deployed. 

While the united states used spy satellites, Alicanto used something more primitive for tactical surveillance, if you could call a supersonic spy plane as fast as the SR-71 primitive. The plane had lifted off from Douglas Military base in knight twelve hours before (when Calvin?s Helicopter lifted off), and now it streaked over the Somalia coast at 80,000 feet. Immediately sensors packages in its hull picked up numerous radar, none of them could detect the plane. 

The reason the plane was the fact that right before the satellite in the area  left it picked up the deployment of large amounts of hardware, tanks, fighter jets and APC. Now the spy plane did sweeps of the country, taking hard copies while sending them real time to recon headquarters, where analysts, scrutinized blow ups of the frames.

One analysts put down his magnifying glass ?It likes like a full scale war?

His senior nodded ?I concur, more like a coup, against the UM government? In short order the information and note, was encrypted and bounced off satellites to allied nations the world over. 

Something was up, and the world knew it.


----------



## General Calvin (Nov 1, 2008)

Me and my team lowered ourselves from the helicopter onto some weapon dealers roof. He would know we where here. It was hard not to hear a chopper when it was hovering over your house, no matter how far underground it went.

"So who is this guy?" I asked as I untied myself from the rappelling lines.

"Can't you ask these questions while we are still on our way?" Mary asked in a annoyed tone. "His name is Henry Bell. He is a weapons dealer, and for some reason, we want him. Maybe he supplied the explosives for that mission, I don't know. We're just supposed to bring him in. *Alive*." She said the word alive with a kind of push. We had a mishap one time. One time. Was in MY fault the guy we where trying to catch started running at he holding a stick of dynamite. The guy was gonna die anyway, I didn't think it was a great idea to go with him through. I was a sniper, what was I supposed to do? Tazer him?

"Alright. I'm going to go into that tree, and hit him if he comes out. Don't worry, I'm using stun rounds this time. Keep me posted through the com."

I jumped off the roof and ran to the tree-line next to the drive way. I climbed quickly, and got my rifle positioned so I could move quickly between the windows and doors.

-------------------

*Adelina's POV*

Adelina went into the room with the rest of the team. Carlos quickly went away, moving so silently you wouldn't even know he was there. The rest of them moved off in the other direction.

They all met on the other side of the house, at the door to the basement.

Carlos opened the door silently, and they all moved down a rickety staircase. At the bottom was a short man, cowering in a corner.

"Don't shoot!" He yelled, when he saw them. "I'm unarmed!"

"Well that's a stupid thing to say!" Adelina replied as she looked around. The basement was coded in anything lethal she could think of. RPGs, machine guns, pistols, sniper rifles, shotguns, anything and everything.

Carlos quickly went over to him, pulled him up against the wall. Quickly looked him over, then locked his arms and legs.

"Was he armed?" She hear Calvin ask as she took a closer look at the stuff in here.

"Armed, is an understatement. his place looks like it has more weapons the then CIA HQ."

"That's a lot." He said. "I'll call for some people to get that out of there. See anything good?"

She opened the only cabinet in the large dim room, and nodded. Then, remembering he wasn't there, said "C4. A lot of it."

"Maybe we found our man. Tie him up and let's get out of here. For all we know we called a jet to destroy the place."

"I wouldn't put it past him." She said.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2008)

The sun would be setting soon and Chelsea wanted to beat it home. She set out from work into the streets with the dusk sun turning the sky a pinkish hue. She moved down the city streets with her bag clutched under her arm and just made her way toward the lot where she had parked her car. 

Every day she parked in the same little pay per month lot because it was easier than navigating the parking structure at the office for her. She figured that it would save her some money too since she only paid about thirty dollars a month to park there. As she walked the darkened streets there was was a sound that came from one of the allies she walked past. 

She peeked into it and slowed her gait, but found nothing. When she picked her pace back up and continued on she heard someone step out from somewhere walking behind her. They whistled but she didn't bother to look back out of fear.

The next block the person followed her and she increased her pace every few seconds, trying not to seem to noticeable but the click of her heels against the ground showed the urgency. 

As she reached the next block she could hear the whistling getting closer. The person's steps had been so silent before and now were clear to her. She tried to break into a run, but the person ran to catch her. 

When she glanced back she saw a man, he'd found the perfect stretch of road, now one was down here this time of day. And even if they had been, who is to say they would have cared? 

The man over took her, grabbed her by the arm and she spun around almost falling as he yanked her purse. She caught herself in time to spot the gleam of his knife and through the fear and panic, something animalistic overtook her other senses. 

Without warning or much thought, she caught the knife by the bottom beneath where his hand held it and on the flat side of the blade. She ripped it in a downward fashion, away from him and took it herself. In one fleeting motion she whirled the knife in her hand and jabbed it into his chest. 

He didn't have time to fight, he didn't have time to do anything before he stumbled backward and fell dead on the pavement. Chelsea froze for a moment, drawing her hands up, "What have I..." she wondered where the instinct and skill had come from suddenly and wonder how this all happened. 

Before she knew what to think, she could feel the tears running down her face. She turned, scared and rushed off, there was a police station only a few blocks up...she'd go there.


----------



## General Calvin (Nov 11, 2008)

"Hey, did you hear the news?" Adelina called from across the room.

Me and my team where all sitting at our desks, doing the worst part of our job. Paperwork.

"Depends, what news?" I asked.

"Some receptionist from this office got mugged." She said. By this time we where all looking up from the dull work we should be doing.

"Yeah? What happened?"

"Well, the guy who mugged her was announced dead as soon as the paramedics got there. Looks like she used his own knife to stab him in the heart."

"Wow, and receptionist you said? That's some pretty wild stuff. Sure she wasn't trained?"

"She says she doesn't, so she either wasn't, or doesn't remember. I looked up her file, she is just a person working downstairs. Nothing special. No combat training, nothing, but it looks like the guy didn't even have time to react."

"Wait. You said you looked up her file? Have you done any work since we got down here?" I asked.

She looked down. "No..."

I rolled my eyes and turned back to my work. That was Adelina for you.

Strange story though.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Dec 19, 2008)

A news reporter ducked into an alley way as a government APC tried to engage in vain the rebel’s heavy amour. “How the hell did they get Russian amour?”  Ducking into a small restaurant right has the government APC exploded. “We should be safe here” he told the camera man that was following him. They never saw the Aircraft that dropped the load of napalm on their block, a way to deal with the infantry held up in the buildings. 

Hakim Al-Zier, Leader of the rebels, grinned as he peered through the binoculars panning first from the napalm strike then to the hill below him where reporters hailing from the world over stood looking into their camera’s. He lowered his binoculars as an officer approached him.

The small round man was originally a Russian military advisor from Egypt or someplace “should we move the reporters?” he asked.

“No” Hakim replied “Let the vultures feed, let them show the imperialists our might” It was then that a sonic boom shook the area as if to punctuate the remark.   

The boom did not originate from a rebel jet, nor was it a government jet. The Jet belonged to the Alicantian Intelligence office, a SR-42 Nightingale; it allowed Alicanto to quickly get intelligence on areas where its meager satellite net could not see. 

“We should get up higher, they may have SAMs” the technician in the back stated, looking for any sign of missile launch on the multi-million dollar aircraft.

“We can go faster then a dam SR-71, clam down” the pilot then switched to an overly serious voice “though I fly through the valley of death I shall fear no evil, for I am at 60,000 feet and climbing” It was then that two Su-37 “Flankers” came sweeping up from the ground clutter, shooting 30 millimeter rounds at the jet, just missing the wings”

“Evasive Maneuvers! Evasive Maneuvers!”  The Co-pilot yelled, the pilot needed no promoting has he gunned the engines, quickly accelerating past the mach 2.5 of the chasing jets. “Next time” the co-pilot deadpanned “listen to me” 



---

Walter was the major industrial center of Alicanto, close to the resources rich mountains in the north of the country. But it was not the sound of industry that filled the back alleys, but gunfire. For the past two weeks fighting had broken out between the major mafia style crime ring and a newer group, and so far the mafia was winning, much to the dismay and anger of Robert Zubar, leader of the new group. “They are only targeting our members?” he asked lower member. 

“Yes”

“Then they know what we truly mean to do, and this is their attempt at retribution for our work on the submit, this is unacceptable, how did they find out?!” he snarled, he waited but their was no answer “well!” he turned to the man only to see him staring out the window “what is it?”

“The Rain, its red”


----------



## DB_Explorer (Dec 20, 2008)

The red rain made rivers on the bullet trains window, it was all the surface tension could do when being it by 150 mile an hour winds. Douglas leaned back in the booth, he was alone. “Wonderful, major case in the capital and I get to investigate gang shootings up north”

You’re not investigating them. His mind rationalized, you’re just there to see if these wholesale gang shootings are in section nines jurisdiction. It was then that he heard someone sitting down in the seat across from him. He looked to see a women, close to his own age sitting there “and you are?” he asked

“Your new partner” Douglas looked at the young women, her business suit and waist long hair a complete 360 from his own attire.

“Why do I need a partner for a simple task like this? Agent..” 

“Casul, because” she continued, sliding a folder across the table “This may not be so simple”

---

The security system for the headquarters of section nine was elaborate, so they noticed when an obscure service corridor had been breached and dutiful sent a guard down to see what was up. Even if it was a malfunction, the CIA had insisted on tight security.

So when the guard first saw a man in coverall down there he sighed. Just maintenance, he went to his radio to report all clear when the man pulled a gun “Code red! Securi-” His alert was cut short by a burst of rounds. Then the man cut a few wires and the entire building went dark, causing all the secruity systems to lock down the building.

The man ripped off his coverall's revealing combat gear before signaling for a dozen more men to come in.


----------



## General Calvin (Dec 20, 2008)

SHHHHH- CRASH!

All the doors where closed with blast doors, the security system for the entire complex. It was, however, annoying when the best team in Section 9 was stuck on their offices and couldn't do anything to help... yet.

The lights had turned off to be replaced with spinning red emergency lights. A siren was also going off, though it wasn't as loud as most.

"Carlos, get that light out." I said.

I heard a silenced shot from a gun and the light shattered, leaving us in darkness.

I flipped on a flashlight as the siren died down.

"I meant go up and break the circuit, not shoot it." I was as I moved to the door that lead out of our office into a smaller room. It was am arms room that connected with the other teams offices. I used the flashlight to find the keypad next to the door and entered the code. The door opened.

Each door in the entire complex had a keypad next to it, but only the higher security areas used it. The codes where set by wing. The west wing had a different code from the north wing, for instance.

The offices for the Section 9 Elite units had a different code for each office, and a different code to get from their office to the equipment room. It was all high security. Only the people from each unit, plus some of the commanding officers knew the codes into those rooms. It was very high security.

As the blast and regular doors came open, I saw two other teams come in. One of them was Tomas Billox's team, who came rushing in with flashlights. The other team, who was already getting their equipment on, was lead by Rachel Brown. Her team was known for reacting fastest to unexpected situations, so it was no surprise they where here first. The other team was out on a mission.

My team ran in and started getting all of our necessary equipment. Combat vests, pistols, assault rifles, shotguns, close range weapons. I had a silenced pistol, and a knife. We all put on night vision goggles. This was a security tactic. The idea was that during this kind of event, the security and combat teams could use night vision (Security guards carried them with them along with a sidearm, radio, and a few other items), and it would leave the guests blind. All other people where supposed to find their way to cover. When they saw the teams, they had little blue lights they would flash to show a friendly person.

I got onto the radio. "Where are the intruders?"

"The signal came from the East wing, security is surrounding the place now, we have been orders to let you guys go in while we keep them contained."

"Ok." I said, and took charge. "Tom, your team come from the East wing. Rachel, you go from this wing straight to the East wing area, my team will go through the courtyard. Let me know when you get to your place, and we will take a peek and work from there."

I pulled out my radio again and asked "How many enemies are we talking about here?"

"About thirteen. One came, then the security cameras saw the other dozen come in after. You guys should get down here quick, we don't want them to get comfortable and get hostages. There are still people in that wing."

"Roger. Let's go." I said as me and the other teams quickly ran out of the room.

The Elite teams offices where in the North wing. Other offices and rooms took up the other wings, and in the middle was a courtyard, which my team was slowly moving through, crouched in the grass. The place was set up similar to the USA's Pentagon.

"Everyone ready?" I asked quietly.

"Ready."

"Ready."

"Ok, let's go in slowly, report what you see."

((I have to get off now, I'll post the rest tomorrow))


----------



## DB_Explorer (Jan 3, 2009)

Full Parliament Seating, House of Parliament, Knight.

Cornelia Adler was her in her third year as Prime minster of Alicanto, a position more akin to the president of the United States then the British leader. Yet despite her time leading a nation that had sprang onto the world stage less then a generation ago, she found herself in a new situation. Before her sat the combined members of the upper and lower house?s of parliament ? 200 some odd people. In their hands - not hers - lay the vast majority of the decision-making power for the small island nation?s government. 

?Three days ago, the International Economic Summit Building was attacked, destroyed by a Somalia National bent on the destruction of the western world. Simultaneously, Hakim Al-Zeir Attacked and overthrew the UN government in Somalia, declaring himself leader. He then proceeded to assault all vessels within the Gulf of Aden, including Alicantian ships. This constitutes a declaration of war against the Nation of Alicanto, one which cannot be ignored. These terrorists have been waging war against us for years, swapping ground for human life and the chance to spread their message of terror. We must stand against this threat, and we will not stand alone ? as I speak, the Nations of NATO are preparing to bring its self against this threat, American warships are steaming from Hawaii and their western coast to refuel here. I have talked with the leaders of the armed forces and they agree ? we must not only help these nations in their tasks but join them. I ask you on this day to make a decision that I am not allowed to make- I request for a Declaration war against Somali, and all its allies, known or not.?


----------

